# Wood Floor Cleaning Mix Safe for Bird?



## AuburnBunny (Aug 4, 2017)

Hello! I'm in an apartment with wood floors. I've usually cleaned them with vinegar, but recently read about adding vegetable oil to the mix to help keep the floors looking shiny. My ringneck dove gets time out of her cage to explore though, and she especially loves to land on the floor. As long as the floors have dried, should this be okay? Or is there a chance that the vegetable oil in the floor could harm her? Thank you for any advice!


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

I think she will be perfectly safe. At least you are using all natural products.


----------

